# First experience with mining hardware



## meteora797 (Mar 28, 2022)

I have a customer who bought his new mining pc on internet. After a couple weeks of work 2 out of 4 video cards stopped working, when he come to me with his PC i smelled a burning smell and checking the cables I noticed that some connectors were melted. I've tested the PSU and was faulty. VGA now seem to work propely with my PSU, but its not enoght strong to power all them up, so i tested them individually. I've notice that some riser+vga combination can bring to a BSOD, but swapping riser solve the issue. I am not experienced enough on this subject, so i need some advice. What PSU i must buy to replace the faulty one? Is a good idea to replace all the rizer to prevent BSOD?
CPU: Core i5 9600k
MB: TB360-BTC PRO
4 x GPU: RTX 3060
Old PSU: Corsair HX1200


http://imgur.com/a/npcTUoq


----------



## trog100 (Mar 28, 2022)

the 1200 watt psu should be plenty enough for 4 x 3060 cards.. they do need to be set properly.. you should not be running them at stock settings..

trog


----------



## meteora797 (Mar 28, 2022)

Thanks for the reply!
Setting up the gpu correctly will be up to the owner. He just asked me to test the pc and get it back up and running. 
Do you have any advice for the type of power supply? On another forum a user recommended me a 1200w HP server power supply with breakout board. Do you think it could be a good choice? Do you have any risers to recommend?


----------



## trog100 (Mar 28, 2022)

the cards will draw a lot more power at stock than when tweaked for mining..

trog


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2022)

Make sure the riser cables are not SATA or MOLEX powered.  I believe you will need the proper PCIe power cable models to connect them, which is why I believe people use the breakout boards and such for their setups.

I've only really used the SATA models myself but that was with RX 480 cards, anything more powerful would have needed the proper and better PCIe powered riser cards.  Whilst they might be a little more expensive than the SATA/MOLEX models, they ultimately shouldn't fill your room with the smell and smoke that everyone hates to smell and see....


----------

